

Catapult: gem provides asset pipelining/compilation for front-end apps - whalesalad
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/catapult

======
abhishiv
This is great, I have had some scripts to do it for me manually but this is
sweet.

I would also suggest everyone to use the asset pipeline for things like
phonegap or pure html5 apps. It makes the entire process so clean and
painless.

